# Thiết kế in ô dù cầm tay giá gốc, cung cấp ô dù quảng cáo cầm tay, cung cấp ô dù quà tặng cầm tay in logo giá gốc



## tnmtien (15 Tháng năm 2021)

Thiết kế in ô dù cầm tay giá gốc, cung cấp ô dù quảng cáo cầm tay, cung cấp ô dù quà tặng cầm tay in logo giá gốc

Vật phẩm quảng cáo, vật phẩm thương hiệu được khách hàng quan tâm 
Giúp cho thương hiệu của quý khách được quản bá, khéo léo pr, marketing tiếp cận được nhiều người
Sản phẩm ô dù cầm tay đã trở nên khá quen thuộc với hầu hết các độ tuổi, ngành nghề
Từ hãnh xe hơi, thương hiệu xe hơi hay sử dụng ô dù cầm tay cao cấp, ô dù cầm tay xếp gọn, ô dù cầm tay gấp khúc, ô dù cầm tay gấp ngược
Sinh viên, học sinh, sự kiện, trên sân khấu, các chuyến du lịch, đưa đón khách ở khách sạn, sân goft, bãi biển, trên vỉa hè, các sự kiện thể thao...vv
https://1.bp.************/-WvO2QjVRXZs/YJ8x4xwNTXI/AAAAAAAAwuI/zw5N_7g3z8Y7PMouj8CbmzrNNx6Q7Y__ACLcBGAsYHQ/w512-h640/Thi%25E1%25BA%25BFt%2Bk%25E1%25BA%25BF%2Bin%2B%25C3%25B4%2Bd%25C3%25B9%2Bc%25E1%25BA%25A7m%2Btay%2Bgi%25C3%25A1%2Bg%25E1%25BB%2591c%252C%2Bcung%2Bc%25E1%25BA%25A5p%2B%25C3%25B4%2Bd%25C3%25B9%2Bqu%25E1%25BA%25A3ng%2Bc%25C3%25A1o%2Bc%25E1%25BA%25A7m%2Btay.jpg


Ô dù cầm tay khá quen thuộc với mọi người với thời tiết nhiệt đới ẩm gió mùa ở nước ta, chuyện đột ngột nắng, bất chợt mưa quá đỗi quen thuộc với chúng ta, việc có chiếc dù cầm tay gấp khúc, ô dù cầm tay gấp gọn mang theo rõ là nhu cầu chung rồi
Tính thiết thực, cần thiết của những chiếc ô dù cầm tay gấp xếp gọn được được các khách hàng chọn lựa làm vật phẩm quà tặng,
Đặt sản xuất ô dù in logo theo thiết kế riêng, in logo ô dù quảng cáo thương hiệu là khác phổ biến
Khách hàng cần sản phẩm chất lượng, thẩm mỹ và giá thành hợp lý. Đến với nhà cung cấp ô dù quảng cáo giá sỉ Nguyên Thiệu chúng tôi cung cấp ô dù in logo giá gốc xuất xưởng 
Cung cấp ô dù cầm tay thẳng khung kèo sắt sơn tĩnh điện
Cung cấp ô dù câm tay khung kèo nhôm
Cung cấp ô dù cầm tay gấp 2 in logo giá gốc
Cung cấp ô dù cầm tay gấp 3 tự động 1 chiều, ô dù cầm tay gấp 3 tự động 2 chiều
Cung cấp ô dù gấp ngược cao cấp
Cung cấp ô dù 2 tầng, cung cấp ô dù chống lật
Cung cấp ô dù cầm tay gấp 3 giá rẻ, ô dù cầm tay gấp 3 đẩy tay giá rẻ
Ô dù cầm tay thời trang, ô dù cầm tay giá gốc, ô dù cầm tay in logo thương hiệu

Đ/c: 171 Bis Trần Huy Liệu, Q.PN – TP.HCM
Mr Tiến: 0938 993 551
Email:Tien.nguyenthieu@gmail.com
028 629 39 790-108


----------



## nhatrangtoday (22 Tháng sáu 2021)

giá bao nhiêu ạ?


----------

